# graver ou copie dvd sur clef usb



## tioducato (19 Février 2012)

bonjour, pourriez vous me dire comment je pourrais copier ou graver un dvd du commerce sur une clef usb, merci d avance de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2012)

Deux possibilités :

1) Le DVD est "protégé", et là, tu ne peux pas (et il est interdit d'en parler en public (Loi DADVSI) &#8230; Donc ici)

2) Le DVD n'est pas protégé, et tu as des tas de solutions, comme copier directement le contenu du DVD sur la clé, créer une image disque du DVD puis la restaurer sur la clé USB, ou même simplement la stocker sur la clé et la faire monter, tu peux aussi faire un clone du DVD sur la clé au moyen de CarbonCopyCloner (gratuit), et j'en passe et des meilleures. Selon le contenu du DVD et sa nature, certaines de ces solutions fonctionneront et d'autres non. Si ce DVD contient un logiciel qui demande que le DVD soit présent dans le lecteur, il est possible que ça ne fonctionne pas, certains se laissent abuser par la présence d'une image disque, mais d'autres vérifient la présence physique du disque dans le lecteur (et là, on retombe dans le cas 1).


----------



## tioducato (21 Février 2012)

oh je suis désolé, je ne savais pas que cela était interdit, car je ne voulais le faire que pour passer la copie sur mon deuxieme televiseur dans la chambre sur prise usb, donc pour un usage privé, enfin je vais donc abandonner  cette recherche , encore merci pour votre reponse


----------

